
Musk Judge Sends SEC, Tesla CEO Back to Negotiating Table - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-04/musk-judge-indicates-sec-tesla-ceo-must-revise-their-agreement
======
rcMgD2BwE72F
For some reasons, Bloomberg didn't cover the whole hearing. They focused on
the SEC's arguments and added lots of snarky pre-written remarks. This thread
is far more informative:
[https://twitter.com/KlasfeldReports/status/11137858317713326...](https://twitter.com/KlasfeldReports/status/1113785831771332608)

My understanding is that the SEC completely lost its case because no one can
be found in contempt of court regarding an agreement that is neither clear nor
unambiguous to the judge. We'll see.

